# Dubstep Juggling



## Xaerun (Nov 21, 2011)

[yt]BiC51tqEmME[/yt]

_Holy shit_


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2011)

SO awesome


----------



## Aden (Nov 21, 2011)

The music? Awful. The juggling? God _damn_, son


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 6, 2011)

this man has swagga =3
[yt]LckVLexHLyg[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LckVLexHLyg


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 7, 2011)

Dammit Xaerun, you made me interrupt the tv show im watching to watch your video.

Shitty dubstep though, im used to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvzMDK7UU7c&list=FLX9vp1vjxP7JS0QpHn_xr5A&index=1&feature=plpp_video
So that dubstep really sucked ass.

The juggling was bad ass though.

The second video and dancing? No. Ive seen better ... whatever type of dancing that is from my brother.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 7, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> Shitty dubstep though, im used to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvzMDK7UU7c&list=FLX9vp1vjxP7JS0QpHn_xr5A&index=1&feature=plpp_video



I wouldn't even call that dubstep

my fave examples
[yt]_Waqn0jBG58[/yt]
[yt]w5p0SEX8pnA[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2011)

Fuckin' hell man the OP guy is supertalented.

The dancer though, he looks weird doing that.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I wouldn't even call that dubstep


Guess i listen to tame dubstep or something then.

First ones a bit choppy for me, the second one... the picture on the video says "taste tester" so maybe hes just screwing with different soundds.. *shrug*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 7, 2011)

*IS HE A WIZARD 0____________0
*
cuz that was magic


----------

